# Spin Disco Stillorgan



## jambr (21 Nov 2007)

My almost 13 year old daughter has just asked could she go to the spin disco in Stillorgan and I really dont know anything about it. It will be her first real disco, she has been to a couple of school and youth club ones. I have said it probably ok to go but talking to some other parents now I am having second thoughts. I have heard some bad stories over the years about an other well known disco not so far away. I dont know many of the parents of the main group of girls going as my daughter is new to the school and most of these girls were friends before. I would like her to make new friends and start enjoying teenage life safely. Please can anyone with info on how this disco is run and any problems it may have please let me know. 
Thank you.


----------



## New Girl (21 Nov 2007)

Hi Jambr,

Am a bit old to be attending disco's myself but the memories from my own teenage years are fresh enough  

On that basis I would advise that you let her go but be smart about it i.e. offer to drop them off or pick them up in conjunction with the other parents whose daughters who are attending.  This will help you get to know them as well. As Spin is a radio station, I would assume that they have things like security sorted and are v. mindful of underage drinking so they will be watching for kids who seem drunk etc. and will probably be searching them on the way in for alcohol etc.  

Be aware that these discos are U 18's so there will be older kids there. Maybe casually ask her does she know anyone older who'll be there too? If you have someone to look out for her that's even better (my mum used to ask my older cousin to do that apparently!)

And final tip if you are picking them up afterwards - ask no questions when her friends are in the car with her on the way home. We all remember sitting in a friends dad's car on the way home as he tried to be "cool" and ask us how it went... Chances are they'll be giggling and gossiping so best to leave them to it..

It can be tough to decide to let your teenagers out on their own for the first time but a bit of (controlled) freedom will let her develop a sense of responsibilty which hopefully she'll appreciate...

Hope all goes well whatever you decide


----------



## jambr (21 Nov 2007)

New Girl
Thanks for your response to my query on spin....What you say makes perfect sense. This is my youngest daughter I am talking about I have 4 children. The first two boys now grown up and left home and a daughter in her early 20s. My older children are not too happy about her going. But I know they are only looking after their little sister. I am sure you have had heard all the stories about knickers taken off and worn on the wrist and also what goes on in the toilets. My older daughter would not go to certain discos because of what went on. Well the boys did go but I dont think things were so bad then. Or I never heard about it at the time. It is not her going to the disco is my problem I went to them myself and I was not much older. Its what goes on there and if it is run well is my worry. 
So anyone know anything about the disco in question please?????


----------



## Guest120 (21 Nov 2007)

New Girl said:


> Be aware that these discos are U 18's so there will be older kids there.


A little googling will tell you they are U16 discos.


----------

